# Student who doesn't know where to start...



## Chaos_muse (Feb 28, 2009)

So, question:

I'm a currently a college student in my junior year of college. I'll be graduating in 2010.

 I have always had an interest in film, but my school has practically no film department, so I am currently pursuing a communication degree (the closest possible thing) 

My passion for film began when I spent 5 months living in Wellington, New Zealand; where I met people who actually worked in the film industry down there. (As in Weta workshop and film students) Because of that wonderful experience, I now have a goal in my life, and that is to make wildlife documentaries.  

My problem is that I have no idea where to start once I graduate from university. Does anyone have any advice for a girl who can't find her way? Should I go to a practical film school, or should I just dive right into the business (I have a few connections right now) I've taken a lot of film theory class and know a little about the technical side. But Right now I've got a passion to make something of myself and nowhere to go?

(Sorry it was so long!)


----------



## fruity (Mar 4, 2009)

hey!
my advice wud be..
if u have the time and money to spend getting into a gud flm school definetly pays .. but f otherwise, since u mentioned u have a few contacts... its gr8 to have an on the job learning experience...it will even teach u tricks of the trade n things u dont learn in any school...once u have worked on few projects and gotte somewhere u can always try getting into a top school n enrolling in their masters courses which are only for professionals.. but since u do have age on ur side...try doing some short courses of ur interest so when ur workin on a film in real life u atlst know what ur seniors are talking about. all the best.
tc


----------



## sensing (Apr 22, 2009)

Finish out your Degree and then I would enroll in a lower price film school to learn editing, cinematography, directing etc. as it relates to Film.  This will give you some practical experience and a chance to shoot your own thesis project.  Once your out then use your contacts to start.  No matter what kind of education you have you will always start at the bottom jobs and work your way up.  It's about meeting people and developing contacts.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you should start by making a short wildlife documentary


----------

